# For those of you who ever watched Rugrats, check this out.



## Ether's Bane (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9aSJhQMH7A&feature=related

WHAT. THE. FUCK.

(If you can get past the flipped images, this episode is obviously about drugs. Well played Nickelodeon - you got this one past the censors.)


----------

